# Chemicals for pain suppression



## Junkboxer (Oct 17, 2011)

My animal test subjects are being put through an experiment and am wondering if there are any research chem sites that offer chemicals that suppress physical pain, specifically, chemicals similar to opiates. are these available for test subjects at all? Thanks.


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn dude. If you rates need that shit, then I think your rats need another hobby. 
Maybe ping pong or something. This is not a drug dealing place bro.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

for real bro get ur rats fix somewhere else. i know blues went up in price but man up or just switch them to black tarr becuase we here to beter our rats not dope then up


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 17, 2011)

damn it,  I cant even spell rates/RATS right. I suck.


----------



## cg89 (Oct 17, 2011)

injecting 3ml of test prop 300mg/Every Day for 1 week in your butthole the actual anus (yes it sounds funny) actually has pain relieving side effects.


----------



## SFW (Oct 17, 2011)

Jwh's are analgesic. All of em are. Theyre also cannabinoid agonists. You can still get 250. Havent seen 018 in a minute though. Nothing scares me like 018. A couple of milligrams over and its hell.


----------



## Junkboxer (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't mean for my rats to sound like junkies needing a fix hah. They've had low back injuries in the past and its nice to know you have something on hand for rare strenuous occasions.


----------



## Junkboxer (Oct 17, 2011)

I understand how you guys took it. I'd prob react the same way.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Jwh's are analgesic. All of em are. Theyre also cannabinoid agonists. You can still get 250. Havent seen 018 in a minute though. Nothing scares me like 018. A couple of milligrams over and its hell.


wtf is that and where do i get it LMAO


----------



## hypno (Oct 18, 2011)

cg89 said:


> injecting 3ml of test prop 300mg/Every Day for 1 week in your butthole the actual anus (yes it sounds funny) actually has pain relieving side effects.



And that side effect would be?......death?


----------



## delcapone (Oct 18, 2011)

mainline tne/dbol-100/50 that will fix what ails ya


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> Jwh's are analgesic. All of em are. Theyre also cannabinoid agonists. You can still get 250. Havent seen 018 in a minute though. Nothing scares me like 018. A couple of milligrams over and its hell.




LOL... Now thats some funny shit right there.


----------



## unclem (Oct 18, 2011)

i got off cold turkey, methadone, nubain, fentnyl, god forbid the goverments after us now, can u imagine starting to bring that shit on here at least in open forum. take motrin brother it works.


----------



## brundel (Oct 18, 2011)

First this is not the place to be looking for narcotics.
Period.
This is a place for bodybuilders not junkies although I am sympathetic.
I also was addicted to opiates for decades. Nubain.....Heroin....
The shits no joking matter and only this one time will I say that asking for narcotics sources will get you a permanent ban.
We discuss research chemistry not opiate based pain killers. 
Take it to Erowid.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Jwh's are analgesic. All of em are. Theyre also cannabinoid agonists. You can still get 250. Havent seen 018 in a minute though. Nothing scares me like 018. A couple of milligrams over and its hell.


 

to those asking, jwh's are synthetic cannabinoids and act very similarly to thc-9 the active ingredient in MJ

I agree with you though, just about every time I've smoked them I've had some kind of anxiety attack. I thought I was going to black out and die one time (srs), no idea why but I thought I had internal bleeding or something lmao, wasn't so funny at the time 

They do feel alot like cannabis but I'd much rather have the real thing...


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 19, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> to those asking, jwh's are synthetic cannabinoids and act very similarly to thc-9 the active ingredient in MJ
> 
> I agree with you though, just about every time I've smoked them I've had some kind of anxiety attack. I thought I was going to black out and die one time (srs), no idea why but I thought I had internal bleeding or something lmao, wasn't so funny at the time
> 
> They do feel alot like cannabis but I'd much rather have the real thing...


 


So that post is for real? LMAO. I thought it was someone trying to talk some shit.


----------



## daisygirl18 (Oct 19, 2011)

Aspirin helps


----------



## TwisT (Oct 19, 2011)

acetaminophen


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 20, 2011)

If you're really in dire need of a good nsaid painkiller, that's non-narcotic, with pain relieving strength of morphine, ask your doctor about toradol.   Bad stuff, and it works as well as percocets for my kidney stones which I get frequently.  Because its non-narcotic, doctors don't get all freaked out if you ask for it.   I prefer it to percs, much less side effects.   You can't take it all the time, because its hell on your stomach, like aspirin.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Oct 20, 2011)

Look into Kratom. Its a herb that can legally be bought online. I once was addicted to prescription pain killers due to being naive and doctors handing narcotics like candy. During my withdrawals, a hippy that worked at a organic supplement shop told me about it. It alleviated all my withdrawals symptoms Works good for energy and relieving pain.


----------

